# Yoyo dingle dwarfs.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bugs the crap out of me these days 99.9% of cars and trucks have cruise control, they are made to work at speeds 25MPH and up, Yet people refuse to use them and play Yoyo, AKA know as up and down on their speed.
Ok My daughter was one and a real bad one on the free way her speeds would be 50 MPH for 5 to 10 miles then 75 and 80 for another 5 to 10 MPH. So I yell at her after I and getting sick from the up and down *WHY DON'T YOU USE THE CRIUSE CONTROL* and save some gas money.
she replys she doesn't have control if she sets it.
I thought you were a COLLEGE EDUCATED Person? You have a on off switch on the turn signal stalk, You have a brake pedal that you only have to step on and it is turned off so how in gods name do you not have control.

So this morning on the way to a car show I get behind one of these fools out in the country, speed limit 55 mph but i am driveing 45 to 60 behind this clown before I can find a place to pass and once I am beside him he wants to drive 75 and 80 and try to push me when I do get arouind him.

I use my CC all the time when the speed limit is over 25MPH.

 Al


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

So you mean that cruise control is not auto pilot? Ha ha


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

CC is something I wish my car had, never had a car with it though I have borrowed a few with it, very nice but to be honest I would only use it once a year or so. I don't drive on roads where you can use it. too many bends and obsticals.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Being behind someone who slows down when you can't pass them and then speeds up when you can makes me cuss!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love my new cars adaptive cruise control. It slows my car down if the car in front of me slows and I don't have to keep going in and out of CC.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If you tried that with ANY female in my family, verbal abuse associated with criticism of driving, there would have been a test of the anti-lock brake system, and then when you could breathe again after being strangled by the seat belt, you would notice that you were going 120, at which point there would be another brake check. After several cycles, they might say something like, "Why, does this bother you?" or something like that. Some of them might be looking straight at you the whole time.

CC is great, if it works, and you are in a place that you can use it. If you live in a lot of places, you won't be in the habit of using cruise control, because there are too many curves, or there is too much traffic. I have been in a lot of vehicles that had cruise control, but it did not work.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I generally don't use cruise control because it's not as smart and adaptive as me. I can tell the engine has to work harder with cruise control on than when I'm in control.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I only use cruise on divided roads with little or no cross traffic.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I understand the premise of this thread, but what is a "Yoyo dingle dwarf?"


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I generally don't use cruise control because it's not as smart and adaptive as me. I can tell the engine has to work harder with cruise control on than when I'm in control.


If possible run the vehicle on the same road under same conditions, equal number under cruise control and your control and see the difference in fuel usage.

You will be surprised I bet.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> If possible run the vehicle on the same road under same conditions, equal number under cruise control and your control and see the difference in fuel usage.
> 
> You will be surprised I bet.


The vehicle in question was my Toyota Prius. I live down a twisting, winding down that also goes up and down. So not only does cruise literally not work, because it speeds me up dangerously around sharp corners, it also causes my gas mileage to plummet. A Prius is best driven like a regular vehicle, with some differences. Slowing down slightly when going uphill and speeding back up on the downhill is best, and CC can't do that. 

By contrast, it makes little difference on flat, straight stretches, and CC works great for that.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The roads around here have too many curves that you have to slow down for. Can't use cruise control. Michigan roads must be flat and level, oh wait, that's Nebraska. Why do you claim to live in MI when you actually live in NE?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> The vehicle in question was my Toyota Prius. I live down a twisting, winding down that also goes up and down. So not only does cruise literally not work, because it speeds me up dangerously around sharp corners, it also causes my gas mileage to plummet. A Prius is best driven like a regular vehicle, with some differences. Slowing down slightly when going uphill and speeding back up on the downhill is best, and CC can't do that.
> 
> By contrast, it makes little difference on flat, straight stretches, and CC works great for that.


Your absolutely right I was thinking more divided multi lane highway, not the Ozarks.

Far as I knew you had traded the Prius for a gas guzzler tho.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd like to add to the OP's complaint, people that DO use cruise control but won't speed up to pass cars when they're in the left lane!
If the nimrod on the right speeds up a little, you have a rolling roadblock at 62 mph and no one can get around it for miles. 
Besides using the hand controls, all you have to do is press the accelerator for a few moments, pass the car on the right, move over and let off the gas. The car will resume CC speed and everybody behind you in the left lane can get on their merry way!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Your absolutely right I was thinking more divided multi lane highway, not the Ozarks.
> 
> Far as I knew you had traded the Prius for a gas guzzler tho.


Yes, now I have a Platinum edition Nissan Armada which gets a whopping 13 MPG. Heated leather seats, Bose sound system, auto dimming and heated mirrors, while 8 yards. (Could be an extra yard to get to actually look as good as an Infiniti.) But I will be switching to an EV as soon as circumstances allow it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan roads have hills and turns the Cruise controll does just fine on the hills and for the curves a light touch of the brakes shuts it off and once around the curve a touch of resume starts it back up again at the speed you have set.

Yoyo's go up and down and some people can even make them do tricks but the Dingle Dwarf which is another name for a dam fool can't do the tricks as they just are plain and simple are not smart enough.

Here in Michigan we have a law againest driveing in the passing lane. If some one is driveing under speed in the passing lane pull out your cell ( I push a button on the steering wheel and say call 911, Or tell my passanger to do it.) and dial 911 and report the licence plate number. Down the road some place they will get stoped and get a good talking to explaining the rules of the road, if they have other complaints on their record maybe even a piece of paper that will extract about $100.00 from their wallet to get their attention. If it isn't the first time maybe a $200.00. Ya I know it doesn't get them out of your way right then but they probably won't get in your way again.


. Al


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a Tacoma, didn't have cruise, no electric windows, no power seats, no Bluetooth, no buttwarmers...But it does have a windshield washer. I try not to slow down, and if I'm driving at the speed limit and you are playing bumper tag trying to make me speed up, suddenly my windshield gets real dirty.....

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Driving the same speed all day is boring. 
For entertaining driving I suggest moving to Missouri and driving an old 80,000 pound semi truck with a 238 Detroit and a five and five transmission with MANUAL three speed rear ends. 
Just think in only two days You can drive the back roads from St. Louis to Kansas City and have an arm like a gorilla.

Oops I have been informed of a mistake apparently driving the 1951 600 in.³ six-cylinder international gas engine will make this even better.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

geo in mi said:


> I bought a Tacoma, didn't have cruise, no electric windows, no power seats, no Bluetooth, no buttwarmers...But it does have a windshield washer. I try not to slow down, and if I'm driving at the speed limit and you are playing bumper tag trying to make me speed up, suddenly my windshield gets real dirty.....
> 
> geo


The first time I heard that tactic, it was from a biker friend of mine who had it done to him. The people in the car thought it was funny. After that I started noticing it when it was sunny, but occasionally I would "wash" my windows that way to get the dust off, not thinking it was a way to douse someone behind me.
I try to give drivers the opportunity to move over to the "slow lane" but like the OP, some people are determined to aggravate others on the road, and a few even seem to make it their life's mission.
I've never u understood why, unless they are frustrated traffic cop wannabees. 



alleyyooper said:


> Michigan roads have hills and turns the Cruise controll does just fine on the hills and for the curves a light touch of the brakes shuts it off and once around the curve a touch of resume starts it back up again at the speed you have set.
> 
> Yoyo's go up and down and some people can even make them do tricks but the Dingle Dwarf which is another name for a dam fool can't do the tricks as they just are plain and simple are not smart enough.
> 
> ...


There are similar laws in most every state, but it doesn't seem to do much good.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yes, now I have a Platinum edition Nissan Armada which gets a whopping 13 MPG. Heated leather seats, Bose sound system, auto dimming and heated mirrors, while 8 yards. (Could be an extra yard to get to actually look as good as an Infiniti.) But I will be switching to an EV as soon as circumstances allow it.


Preach it brother, preach it!

I'm starting to like your democratic himan rights ethics, pretty cool stuff getting to do what you want, but tell others nonono


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Preach it brother, preach it!
> 
> I'm starting to like your democratic himan rights ethics, pretty cool stuff getting to do what you want, but tell others nonono


This doesn't have much to do with democratic human rights, so maybe you want to rethink your position.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Try a 2 lane straight Hwy for 25-30 miles, love my cc but then you get the dingbat going 55. Limit is 65 and everyone goes 75. Don't mess with mama when she's trying to get to work. 

Course the road to get to the Hwy is a twisty roller coaster so if you used cc on it you'd end up in the ditch.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I got a warning for speeding up to go around a slow poke on a two lane Missouri road.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in Michigan your supposed to *not exced the speed limit* even to pass. I think some one who made that law/rule had their head where the sun don't shine.

Get around the slow poke as quick as you can seems safer to me.


 Al


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

I know several people who have fallen asleep at the wheel, and had they been using CC, would probably be in a vegetative state, or worse. I rarely use it because nowadays it's too easy to get distracted, and there are too many people on the road doing dumb things - on their phones, going way under the speed limit, way over the speed limit, no lights on, etc. I want the vehicle to start slowing THE INSTANT I pull my foot off the gas - that split second between that moment and hitting the brakes can make a world of difference....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As Harry Potter used to say on Mash, *HORSE HOCKEY PUCKS*!!!!!! Cruise control or not car/truck would have stopped when it hit the object that stopped it. Must hang out with some sleepy People too, if they keep *falling asleep at the wheel indangering others on the road.*

Our old Buick will coast a long ways when you let up on the gas pedal, same with my 2016 Dodge truck. Got to apply the brake to slow and stop them so that shuts the cruse control down.

So not useing it excuss doesn't hold water.

 Al


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

The point was, every car starts to slow down when the foot is taken off the accelerator. Sometimes the 10 mph is enough to make a difference. Or so the cops said. To each his own - although you believe that your choices should be mandatory for others, some of us see the opposite point. 

I guess when all is said and done - YOU are the one in charge of your vehicle. Slow moving others, obstructions, animals, weather - just all the factors that are part of driving.

And as to your rudeness - maybe it that I know a lot of people, sleepy or not. But then again, I tend to be more accepting of people and their idiosyncrasies... Because I have some of my own.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My CC slows the car if a car in front slows (depending on how many car lengths I've set it to) and stops it if the car in front stops. It also buzzes/vibrates if the car drifts across the line and pushes you back into the lane via positive pressure unless the turn signal is on.

Pretty cool stuff.

ETA: Looks like I've been on the road too long..I already posted about this.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Cruise control or not car/truck would have stopped when it hit the object that stopped it.


Did you sleep through drivers ed?

Two objects colliding head on - each going 50mph - is a combined force of 100 mph.

Two objects colliding head on - where one is going 50mph and the other is going 40mph - is a combined force of 90mph.

90 is slower and therefore (relatively) safer than 100mph. Mere seconds of deceleration could in fact save lives.



> Our old Buick will coast a long ways when you let up on the gas pedal


You slept through science class too, huh?

Yes, the old gal will coast a long ways but according to the laws of physics she is loosing speed every second, every inch.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> Did you sleep through drivers ed?
> 
> Two objects colliding head on - each going 50mph - is a combined force of 100 mph.
> 
> ...


Many big engine cars seem to engage the engine regardless. So you're slowing down, but you may also keep going on flat surfaces just because the engine is basically always pushing.

ETA You're also wrong about the force of the head on collisions. The reality is that the brick wall exerts a force equal to the speed of the car in reverse, thereby equaling the effects of head on collision of equal speed. 

(But to be fair I'm not sure of the effects of a collision where one car is going half the speed of the other.)

http://warp.povusers.org/grrr/collisionmath.html


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Here in Michigan your supposed to *not exced the speed limit* even to pass. I think some one who made that law/rule had their head where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Get around the slow poke as quick as you can seems safer to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats pretty much the same everywhere, but I agree with you, get past them and out of the passing lane.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The title of this thread sounds like the name of a rap group.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

One thing I'm going to dissagree with if the speed limit is 50 and you have a trailer so you're doing 45 (maximum allowed here) and I run into a something doing 35-40 I WILL pass it and you will stick behind me and wait. Cruise control is great on long straightish flat roads as soon as you hit a bend or have to break or change gear it gets more annoying that it's worth. The two cars I drive with it have slightly different set ups one will allow you to accelerate without knocking it off, sounds great but round here if you want to overtake you also need to change gear, as soon as that clutch goes down.. off it goes. the other one stops it as soon as you hit any pedals. You can use the switch to speed up or slow down but it is very very slow.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't get it. 1 mph over the speed limit is a crime. 
Do you just steal a few bucks when you go to the bank ?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

This is why I stay home whenever possible. When I do go out in the Death Mobile I am constantly on the watch for other drivers trying to kill or maim me. I try to go the speed limit. If someone comes roaring up behind me I pull over, if possible, to let them pass. I only use the cruise control on the interstate highway.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Best signs for for the highway. 
My favorite is "merge here" with an arrow pointing exactly to where The games are over and you should get in line. 
The next one is one I want to see. 
Passing lane if you're not passing get out of this Lane. 
You are not passing the car 3 miles ahead of you that you may catch up with some day. 
However if you have been passed on the right you are obviously being a moron.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I don't get it. 1 mph over the speed limit is a crime.
> Do you just steal a few bucks when you go to the bank ?


Actually, I doubt you can find a "criminal" statute for minor speeding. You can find a "civil" penalty, but that's why they have a traffic court for traffic cases instead of a criminal court.
No one is "stealing" anything at 62 mph.......except the gov't when they fine you, that is.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My be you should make a in the car/truck pet peeves post.

I would put the one in it about the tailgaters who do not intend to pass so any body who wants to has to pass two cars/trucks and a travel trailer insted of just the one pulling the travel trailer.

. Al


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

How about those drivers that plant themselves in your blind spot? I hate that, they know what a blind spot is, they have one themselves, yet they keep doing it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> Actually, I doubt you can find a "criminal" statute for minor speeding. You can find a "civil" penalty, but that's why they have a traffic court for traffic cases instead of a criminal court.
> No one is "stealing" anything at 62 mph.......except the gov't when they fine you, that is.


 From the wiki definition. 

"One proposed definition is that a crime or offence (or criminal offence) is an act harmful not only to some individual but also to a community, society or the state ("a public wrong"). Such acts are forbidden and punishable by law.[1][4]"


I think that's pretty much how I meant it. Seems like there would be lots crimes that steal public safety or security.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I think that's pretty much how I meant it. Seems like there would be lots crimes that steal *public safety or security*.


You can't steal something which doesn't exist.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> My *CC* slows the car if a car in front slows


I *know* you meant "cruise control", but I still couldn't help thinking:
"How does a *credit card* do that"?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I *know* you meant "cruise control", but I still couldn't help thinking:
> "How does a *credit card* do that"?


I guess if you buy the car with the cruise control with the credit card, it could have a hand in it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can't steal something which doesn't exist.


Are you trying to say there aren't any benefits to a speed limit or are you simply disagreeing with anything I say?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> *Are you trying to say* there aren't any benefits to a speed limit or are you simply disagreeing with anything I say?


Stop looking for hidden meanings and simply read what I write.
Or just stop reading my posts altogether.
I've told you before I'm not going to explain everything in detail to you.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> From the wiki definition.
> 
> "One proposed definition is that a crime or offence (or criminal offence) is an act harmful not only to some individual but also to a community, society or the state ("a public wrong"). Such acts are forbidden and punishable by law.[1][4]"
> 
> ...


Of course, and that's how a lot of people probably look at it, like it was an actual crime.
You even compared it to stealing, which IS an actual criminal offense.
But there's a reason you don't get arrested and have to make bail for a speeding ticket like you would if you held up a bank.
Because it isn't a criminal violation.

Now, what you brought up (public safety, harming others) is where a traffic offense escalates to a criminal one.
DUI, vehicular homicide, reckless driving, speeding in a school zone or pedestrian area, passing a stopped school bus, etc. are instances where one might truly put another life at risk and most of those will get you a ride in the back of a police car or at least a visit in one. 



AmericanStand said:


> Are you trying to say there aren't any benefits to a speed limit or are you simply disagreeing with anything I say?


I know that was a reply to Bear, but it's relevant to point out what some of us who are old enough to remember will tell you about the highway speed limits and their original "benefit" when instituted. 

It was never about safety, it was fuel conservation when OPEC strangled us in the 1970's.
That is now ancient history but the revenue enhancement for state and local governments was too good to let go of, so they remain.
Now THAT'S a good example of an old relic that should be taken down to stop the daily offenses to our wallets and usher in the enlightenment of the future.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol FarmerBrown I thought you were going to bring up the really good old days when some states didn't have a speed limit just " Reasonable and Proper"
I certainly agree that the 55 mph national speed limit was a dark time in our history. 


I'm not sure about everywhere but I know you can be arrested and have to make bail for speeding in certain locations / situation. 
You are getting hung up on that word crime/criminal. The point was we all know it's wrong to take a extra couple bucks out of the till at the bank. Yet oddly people seem to feel entitled to drive a little faster than the limit ..... Or oddly take a few grapes at the grocery. 
This perception seems to be based on the idea of the chances of getting caught.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Stop looking for hidden meanings and simply read what I write.
> Or just stop reading my posts altogether.
> I've told you before I'm not going to explain everything in detail to you.


 I'd gladly make a reciprocal deal. 
You quit reading my stuff and I'd be overjoyed never to read your stuff. 

In fact I have asked administration before if there wasn't some way to forbid certain members from seeing our posts. 
I think that's what most people want far more than they want a ignore button.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I'd gladly make a reciprocal deal.
> You quit reading my stuff and I'd be overjoyed never to read your stuff.


Lead by example

(Although I know you don't mean it, because you have no credibility and can't resist trolling)


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol FarmerBrown I thought you were going to bring up the really good old days when some states didn't have a speed limit just " Reasonable and Proper"
> I certainly agree that the 55 mph national speed limit was a dark time in our history.
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, it varies from state to state as to what is an "arrestable" offense.

And as I was looking into North Carolina laws about this it was very enlightening why it is separated that way.
Not only is it easier to convict and prevent appeals, but WHERE the money goes from those fines makes it easy to see that it's all about collecting revenue and not "public safety" as they would like people to believe.
http://sogpubs.unc.edu/electronicversions/pdfs/lglb130.pdf




> Disposition of the Proceeds of the Fine or Penalty
> 
> A third difference between criminal and civil enforcement is that if an ordinance is enforced criminally the local government gets none of the money; but if an ordinance is enforced civilly it is possible to structure the ordinance so that the local government retains the penalty.
> 
> ...



Now if it (speeding) was focused on whether actual harm was done or even probable, then I wouldn't have any problem with the citations and would agree with you 100% on your comparison.
But someone going 10mph over the limit on a clear day with no traffic poses no threat to anyone. It's just a tax collection opportunity.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> But someone going 10mph over the limit on a clear day with no traffic poses no threat to anyone. It's just a tax collection opportunity.


 Really ?
Don't you think there should be any speed limits ?
That they are never justified ?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Really ?
> Don't you think there should be any speed limits ?
> That they are never justified ?


Can you read?


BUT, since you put it in such stark terms after I stated that an endangerment to lives of others like schoolchildren and pedestrians is unacceptable............NO!


If those are my only two choices "yes or no" on speed limits, then no, hell no.
And since you brought up stealing as a crime, chew on this.

It's my time to choose how I spend it and my money that I earn.
Why should I allow a thief disguised as a gov't employee to take either of them from me?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Plus how many times have you seen the goverment emplyee obey the speed limit them selves?

I find it strange here the law was just changed, some places on the interstate you can do 75 MPH now. what I noticed on the way home from Port Huron a month or so ago is it is 75 on I 69 from Wadems to Imlay City. 70 after that despite nearly the same conditions. Then west of Flint it is back up to 75.

Some what I call back roads the speed limit was also raised to 65 Mph.

I can remember when all back roads were 65 day time and 55 after dark. Even the road signs changed numbers when your lights hit the sign.

There are other bandits with out mask out there to fleece people who own a car truck.
Insurance is mandtory so they can charge what they want cause you have to have it. A goverment program to help insurance companys get rich. Yes we still have to pay an *UNINSURED MOTEREST FEE WHEN WE PAY FOR OUR PLATES TOO, *in a state where insurance is manttory.

Our daily drivers are well over 300.00 each every 6 months, we put on less than 7000 miles a year each.

Our antique car insurance is less that 300.00 a year same liability coverage as our daily drivers, has road service and $500.00 worth of spare parts are covered in case the garage burns down. We are limited to 7000 miles a year and so far we have drove it 1500 miles this summer.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> Can you read?
> 
> 
> BUT, since you put it in such stark terms after I stated that an endangerment to lives of others like schoolchildren and pedestrians is unacceptable............NO!
> ...


 I read fairly well. I'm just having a hard time understanding your thinking. 


You say that you don't mind someone speeding on a clear day yet those are the conditions that speed limits are set for.
You say speed limits should be danger and accident probability but that's exactly how they are determined. 

Yes it's my understanding that speed limits are for the optimum road conditions and safe speed's are lower than that in deteriorating conditions such as weather and traffic. 


Why do you think your driving should be special?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I read fairly well. I'm just having a hard time understanding your thinking.
> 
> 
> You say that you don't mind someone speeding on a clear day yet those are the conditions that speed limits are set for.
> ...



I think that's where we disagree. In your defense, I would guess that most people think the speed limits are set on safety parameters.
But as I pointed out earlier, I remember when and why they were lowered and it was 100% for fuel conservation when OPEC cut us off.
We had gas rationing, everyone was buying 4 cylinder foreign cars and parking their big V8's just to get to their daily jobs.
It just stayed put as a great revenue generator after that.
It never was about safety.
In fact, I often "test" those limits, suggested and otherwise, to see if there is any rationale behind them. Most of the time there isn't.
BTW, the yellow speed limit signs are what I referred to above. They aren't the legal limit, but are akin to what you were talking about as a warning based on road, weather and traffic conditions.

https://driversprep.com/advisory-speed-signs-and-speed-limit-signs/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was around when *Opec was formed* and cut down on the oil imported to the USA but *I sure don't for the life of me remember any rationing.* At the start I was driveing a big V8 4x4 3/4 ton pick up and snowmobileing every week end 165 miles nort of home or rideing my dirt bike in the summers, nead the end I bought another big V8 4x4 3/4 ton pick up still snow mobileiung and dirt biking.
In fact I don't know of any one who parked,sold or other wise desposed of their V8 cars or trucks for a small 4 cylinder truck or car.

I had one fellow ask how i could drive my big pick up. I was hauling fire wood out of the state land 3 face cord at a time. His tiny Datsun may have gotten 22MPH byt he had to make 4 trips to haul the same amount of wood so he was useing rhe same fuel or more and wasteing all that time making 3 more trips.


 Al


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> I was around when *Opec was formed* and cut down on the oil imported to the USA but *I sure don't for the life of me remember any rationing.* At the start I was driveing a big V8 4x4 3/4 ton pick up and snowmobileing every week end 165 miles nort of home or rideing my dirt bike in the summers, nead the end I bought another big V8 4x4 3/4 ton pick up still snow mobileiung and dirt biking.
> In fact I don't know of any one who parked,sold or other wise desposed of their V8 cars or trucks for a small 4 cylinder truck or car.
> 
> I had one fellow ask how i could drive my big pick up. I was hauling fire wood out of the state land 3 face cord at a time. His tiny Datsun may have gotten 22MPH byt he had to make 4 trips to haul the same amount of wood so he was useing rhe same fuel or more and wasteing all that time making 3 more trips.
> ...


I can't speak for every state, but we had "odd and even" days for getting gas in Florida.
Depending on if your tag ended in an odd or even number, you could get gas on Mon, Wed, Fri or Tue Thu, Sat. Back then most places weren't open on Sunday.
There was a dollar limit $5 or $10, I don't remember.
It didn't last a long time, but long enough to make an impression on a young mind. I can remember some pretty long limes too and a lot of petty thefts of siphoning gas in the middle of the night. After my dad caught one in our yard (and we lived way out of town) he bought something new........a locking gas cap. 
Those families that had both parents working and a longer than average commute were trading in for Toyotas, Honda, and VWs.
I think my dad regretted buying a VW fastback, but the old Malibu was hard for him to keep using every week.
He did work a lot, always seemed to have at least 2 jobs.


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

farmrbrown said:


> I can't speak for every state, but we had "odd and even" days for getting gas in Florida.
> Depending on if your tag ended in an odd or even number, you could get gas on Mon, Wed, Fri or Tue Thu, Sat. Back then most places weren't open on Sunday.
> There was a dollar limit $5 or $10, I don't remember.
> It didn't last a long time, but long enough to make an impression on a young mind. I can remember some pretty long limes too and a lot of petty thefts of siphoning gas in the middle of the night.
> He did work a lot, always seemed to have at least 2 jobs.


My folks and Aunts/Uncles talk all the time about fuel rationing during Vietnam. No, there wasn't a ration card like during WW2, but you could only get from $2 worth to $5 worth of fuel at any station. This was in Chicago. My parents talk about going from station to station to station just to fuel their cars.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

BridgetMI said:


> My folks and Aunts/Uncles talk all the time about fuel rationing during Vietnam. No, there wasn't a ration card like during WW2, but you could only get from $2 worth to $5 worth of fuel at any station. This was in Chicago. My parents talk about going from station to station to station just to fuel their cars.


That could be the same time period. Vietnam didn't end until the early 70's.

http://www.history.com/topics/energy-crisis

*From the link.......

ENERGY CRISIS: EFFECTS IN THE UNITED STATES AND ABROAD 
In the three frenzied months after the embargo was announced, the price of oil shot from $3 per barrel to $12. After decades of abundant supply and growing consumption, Americans now faced price hikes and fuel shortages, causing lines to form at gasoline stations around the country. Local, state and national leaders called for measures to conserve energy, asking gas stations to close on Sundays and homeowners to refrain from putting up holiday lights on their houses. In addition to causing major problems in the lives of consumers, the energy crisis was a huge blow to the American automotive industry, which had for decades turned out bigger and bigger cars and would now be outpaced by Japanese manufacturers producing smaller and more fuel-efficient models.

Though the embargo was not enforced uniformly in Europe, the price hikes led to an energy crisis of even greater proportions than in the United States. Countries such as Great Britain, Germany, Switzerland, Norway and Denmark placed limitations on driving, boating and flying, while the British prime minister urged his countrymen only to heat one room in their homes during the winter.

ENERGY CRISIS: LASTING IMPACT 
The oil embargo was lifted in March 1974, but oil prices remained high, and the effects of the energy crisis lingered throughout the decade. In addition to price controls and gasoline rationing, a national speed limit was imposed and daylight saving time was adopted year-round for the period of 1974-75.

*


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> I think that's where we disagree. In your defense, I would guess that most people think the speed limits are set on safety parameters.
> But as I pointed out earlier, I remember when and why they were lowered and it was 100% for fuel conservation when OPEC cut us off.
> We had gas rationing, everyone was buying 4 cylinder foreign cars and parking their big V8's just to get to their daily jobs.
> It just stayed put as a great revenue generator after that.
> ...


Lol good grief Farmer Brown you must get out less than I do !
Yes I remember those 55 mph limits being put in place , but that dark era was a LONG time ago. The government was also very clear about why that particular limit was chosen. 
But now we have 85 mph speed limits. 
The 55 is gone replaced with (hopefully) scientifically chosen limits. 
You're right the yellow signs are not speed limit signs they are merely warnings. I'm not sure how you would scientifically test those warnings other than load a school bus with children and see if The hair on the back of your neck crawled when using those numbers.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The truth of the matter is I think the single most important part of any speed limit is that it is enforced. 
I think one of the great disasters in this nation is speed limits not being enforced. People get used to the idea of breaking the law a little bit at their own discretion whenever it favors them. The idea of fuzzy law also scares people. We all know we can run 5 miles over the speed limit except for those days when the cops are in a bad mood and they write a ticket for 3 mile over the speed limit. We know we can get away with 10,15 sometimes 20 mph over the speed limit at times. 
That in turn makes us distrustful of the cops.


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't know, I don't distrust the cops. I think they do their job, most of them quite well, and like all of us, they are human. I disagree with your idealistic yet impractical theories of following every law to the letter - mostly because laws contradict, and there's a lot of gray area. Ideally, laws are put in place for those who either don't have the common sense, or the ethics/morals, to be a decent human being that makes decent decisions. Personally, there is no way that we could support the amount of policing necessary to monitor and enforce every law out there. As a matter of fact, in the township North of mine, it is illegal to cuss in the presence of a woman or child. Try to wrap your head around trying to enforce THAT law.....

And as to the speed limits - most cops take them as a guidance as well. I've known people ticketed for speeding, for driving too slow, for obstructing traffic, for reckless endangerment, etc all while following the speed limit. So we loop back around to common sense - which isn't all that common anymore.

And by the way - your adherence to the law is admirable. Your insistence on enforcement is more than a bit disturbing.... but then again, my ancestors FLED Nazism (the ones who didn't die from it).


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bridget I think you are misreading my feelings about laws. 
I hate them 
I see them as failures of society. But my feeling is if we are going to have one we should need it desperately and this enforce it vigorously and evenly. 
As for cops I don't think they are a lot worse than most people , no most are regular people with normal hopes and desires. Unfortunately their job puts them in a position where that's not good enough. Where they should be held to a higher standard. And most can't seem to live up to that standard.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think most DO live up to the standard. Bad apples are the exception.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think most DO live up to the standard. Bad apples are the exception.


Who's standard ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think most DO live up to the standard. Bad apples are the exception.


Exactly.



AmericanStand said:


> Who's standard ?


There is no one called standard.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> But someone going 10mph over the limit on a clear day with no traffic poses no threat to anyone. It's just a tax collection opportunity.


Hmmmm, school zones, residential streets, snow covered rural roads. Those areas are places where 10 mph over poses a safety risk. I know of one road where cars fly off the pavement every winter when they hit that section where snow blows across. Frequently they fly off into the surrounding fields when there is no snow.


----------

